# Is This A Rhom?



## dengwj (Jul 20, 2010)

It is a Peru or Brazil if it is a Rhom.Please click on the actual pictures to get the true shape of the fish.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

My guess...gold diamond rhombeus.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

He is a little stressed out...I would let him relax a bit and get another picture. I would say S. rhombeus based on this picture....but once he relaxes more of his natural features will come out.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Are those little elongs?


----------



## hugoale1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Are those little elongs?


little elongs??? no, they looks like food,

and the other fish looks like rhombeus


----------

